# How Much is a Restored Stihl 029 Worth???



## BurnIt13 (Jan 20, 2012)

My cousin just gave me his late 90's vintage Stihl 029.  It is in good physical shape but is filthy as hell.  The chain is shot and the bar is rusty.  Its been sitting for 10 years and the carb is gunked so I'm going to run through it and "restore" it.  I am either going to keep it for myself or sell it towards a new saw.  

Here is what I plan on doing.  First I will be checking the piston for scoring and doing a pressure/vac test.  Assuming thats okay.....
- New Stihl 18" bar and Stihl 3/8 RMC chain.
- New 7 tooth sprocket
- New sprocket bearing
- New OEM air filter + Spark plug
- New fuel line and fuel filter
- New oil/fuel filler caps
- Rebuild carb
- Muffler mod and carb tune

- I am also going to strip the muck off of the plastics and re-paint them.  I will also replace all the stickers/decals on the machine.  For all intents and purposes it will look and perform like new.  Overall it will cost me $150.  Sure, I could just put a new chain on it, clean the carb and go, but I enjoy this stuff.  Its going to be my winter project.

If I keep it this will be a big upgrade from my modded Ryobi 10532 (RedMax GZ400 clone).  It will be a hell of a saw for $150 in new parts and will last many more years and look good doing it.

If I sell it...what do you think it is worth on craigslist?  I see used/abused 029's on ebay for 175-200ish plus shipping and ones that have been gone through for over $300.  

What is your opinion?  Keep it or upgrade?  For what its worth I process about 5-7 cords a year for firewood.  All hardwoods.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 20, 2012)

Be worth 250.00 range if mint.


----------



## Murph015 (Jan 20, 2012)

For me personally to pay over $200 for a 029 it better be like brand new.  I can get a new one for under $400 otd with some extras and I see plenty of 026/ms260's for around 200-$250 that I would rather own.


----------



## stee6043 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd fix it up and keep it forever.  If you clean this saw up and take it out cutting in the spring I suspect you'll find the answer for yourself very quickly.  I bet you'll never want to touch that Ryobi again after 3 cuts on the Stihl...


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 20, 2012)

stee6043 said:
			
		

> I'd fix it up and keep it forever.  If you clean this saw up and take it out cutting in the spring I suspect you'll find the answer for yourself very quickly.  I bet you'll never want to touch that Ryobi again after 3 cuts on the Stihl...



+1 . . . It was a good saw for it's time and I suspect if freshened up it will serve you well now and certainly better than the Ryobi . . . plus you may not get all that much money for an older saw even after fixing it up some.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Jan 20, 2012)

stee6043 said:
			
		

> I'd fix it up and keep it forever.  If you clean this saw up and take it out cutting in the spring I suspect you'll find the answer for yourself very quickly.  I bet you'll never want to touch that Ryobi again after 3 cuts on the Stihl...



You're right.  The more I look the more it seems like $250 is a reasonable price.  It looks like those for sale that went for $300 had a "professional" go through them.

A new MS290 goes for $375 give or take.  I think I'll just fix her up and give her hell!  I'm gonna convert the Ryobi to a 14" pruner.

I'll have an 029 in perfect running order for $150 after I go through it.  Hell I can even put some MS290 stickers on it so I can feel really special!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 20, 2012)

BurnIt13 said:
			
		

> stee6043 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want to feel special throw some 170 stickers on it!  ;-)


----------



## CTYank (Jan 20, 2012)

Besides all the things you list in the renewal project, first thing I'd do if it passes the p&c inspection is to clean the important stuff. All around the engine, focusing on the fins. With compressed air and small brass wire brush.

The depth of crud there might provide clues as to state of p&c. And ... you don't want to pull filthy bits off saw such that the filth gets into the pricy bits.


----------



## mecreature (Jan 20, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> BurnIt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell if its just stickers put a MAGNUM on it. :zip:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 20, 2012)

mecreature said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only one way to prove its a Mag run it!  ;-)


----------



## mecreature (Jan 20, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> mecreature said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL... someday I guess.

I wish someone would give me an 029 just because.
 I have seen some pretty beat up ones and they still wanted 200 to 250.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 20, 2012)

After all that fixing- I'd be too attached to sell it anyway, but I'm a sentimental d bag.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 20, 2012)

If you plan on selling then clean up the bar it has and put a new cheap chain with it. Then clean up the saw and make it run. You are planning to do things that are only worth it if you keep it. You are going to see diminishing returns in the over 200$ range.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its set then....I'll be keeping it.  I'm already growing attached to it and I haven't even got it running!  Here are some pics of it in its current state.  Next update it will look brand new.  Please don't tell the wife it was on the kitchen table!

Ugggghh. Pictures no worky....will update.


----------



## Pellet Burn (Jan 20, 2012)

I would just stick it on ebay and sell it as is.  You might fetch $100 - 125, then take that and put it towards a brand new 290.  Or you can find a brand new one's for $300 - $350 very easily.  Take for instance the one that sold in the trading post here a few weeks back......  With the $$$$$ you will have in parts and your time (even if it is free because it's yours) you will have more in it than it's worth to try and resell for any real money.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 22, 2012)

I sold this one for $260 with a few extra chains and a Stihl file guide kit this fall.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 22, 2012)

Better picture


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 23, 2012)

Mind if I offer some suggestions?  If you're keeping it then you're gonna want the most from it.



			
				BurnIt13 said:
			
		

> My cousin just gave me his late 90's vintage Stihl 029.  It is in good physical shape but is filthy as hell.  The chain is shot and the bar is rusty.  Its been sitting for 10 years and the carb is gunked so I'm going to run through it and "restore" it.  I am either going to keep it for myself or sell it towards a new saw.
> 
> Here is what I plan on doing.  First I will be checking the piston for scoring and doing a pressure/vac test.  Assuming thats okay.....
> - New Stihl 18" bar and Stihl 3/8 RMC chain. Stick with .325 chain, 3/8 will overload the motor a bit and actually slow you down.
> ...


----------



## BurnIt13 (Jan 24, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Mind if I offer some suggestions?  If you're keeping it then you're gonna want the most from it.



Yes please suggest away!  Its official, I'm keeping it.  Anything else that will help improve overall performance is always a plus.  My goal isn't to break land speed records slicing through 24" logs....Just to cut through average ones while under control and not overworking the saw.  

I thought the 7T sprocket and 18" bar should give me plenty of torque to deal with the Stihl RMC chisel chain.  IIRC this saw came with an 18" or 20" bar and semi chisel chain no?

Aside from installing a set of headers and putting a holley on there.....I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 24, 2012)

I was happy with my unmodified 029 with a 20 bar and .325 RSC chain. It was no hot rod, but it cut everything I asked it to for 15 years. I made the mistake of trying out a friend's 036 last summer. I found out how much fun a pro saw can be. If he hadn't sold the 036 to me for way less than I sold the 029 for, I would still be happy with the 029.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 25, 2012)

BurnIt13 said:
			
		

> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



029's were outfitted with 16"-20" bars generally and most of them with .325 green label chain. (IIRC the dreaded RM2?)  18" is a good bar length on that powerhead but you could go up/down a notch without any trouble.  (20" is ok on the 029 but without a muffler mod/retune it'll be a dog in the wood.)  The RMC chain you specified is a full-comp yellow label semi-chisel chain, if full chisel was what you were after then RSC is your chain. (Full or semi chisel is your decision based on the wood you will be cutting, semi is good for dirty/down wood)  7 teeth is proper for your setup IMO but when you go to buy that sprocket/drum, why not upgrade to the 7 pin rim sprocket like the "pro" saws have?  It shouldn't cost much if any more than the stock spur sprocket.  It'll last longer and be an easier/cheaper maintenance item in the future.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Jan 25, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> BurnIt13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know I'm thinking straight....  The saw has already been upgraded to a rim sprocket but has an 8T on there.  I also chose the RMC chain because the wood I cut up tends to already be down on the ground.  Seemed like a good idea to me.  And yes....there will be a muffler mod and tune.  Bwahahahahaha.


----------

